# Ryobi Miter Saws



## grandeson (May 3, 2010)

Hey all, myabe someone or two can help me out here. i am looking for a DIY miter saw. I also want to buy something that will be good enough for the long haul, as I dont feel like buying another miter saw for many years. I dont use or plan to use the saw more than say 3 times a year or so. I have been given a Ryobi TS1342L, the 10" with laser. I went to HD today and saw the TS1355LA, which is similar but with arm extenders, and an adjustable laser, and a different fence too. I cant find any info on the TS1355LA though. I only see them being sold online as "factory reconditioned". I also think they may have been made for the Canadian market, but not sure. Any info would be great, its really confusing me. 

To throw a wrench in the mix, I went to Lowes and saw the Hitachi C10FCH2,their 10" with laser, and I really seem to be in to the build quality with that. So again, any help is greatly appreciated, but the ryobi thing is baffling me, I really would appreciate some info. Thanks, Grandeson


----------



## bc0604 (Feb 28, 2010)

what are you going to be using this for? That is really key before deciding which one you want. If 3 times a year why not just a miter box?


----------



## grandeson (May 3, 2010)

Just built a room (sheetrocked and installed doors) and borrowed my friends muter. I know it would have taken forever with a box. In the near future will probably build some garage shelving, maybe redo a small bathroom and possibly start finishing my basement. The box isn't an option


----------



## grandeson (May 3, 2010)

Bump to top. Need help


----------



## bc0604 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok got ya. If would recommend a 10 inch slider. They are a little heavier and more expensive, but you can do a lot more with them. I know guys that are happy with their 10 inch ryobi slider, I also know some that will not touch them. If this is strictly a DIY saw I think it would be fine. My only concern would be if you are going to be doing trim work with this. Fence is not that large. I am now in the process of selling 3 of mine to get the one I need. So take it from me, you will never regret buying quality.


----------



## algored2deth (Jan 7, 2011)

grandeson said:


> Hey all, myabe someone or two can help me out here. i am looking for a DIY miter saw. I also want to buy something that will be good enough for the long haul, as I dont feel like buying another miter saw for many years. I dont use or plan to use the saw more than say 3 times a year or so. I have been given a Ryobi TS1342L, the 10" with laser. I went to HD today and saw the TS1355LA, which is similar but with arm extenders, and an adjustable laser, and a different fence too. I cant find any info on the TS1355LA though. I only see them being sold online as "factory reconditioned". I also think they may have been made for the Canadian market, but not sure. Any info would be great, its really confusing me.
> 
> To throw a wrench in the mix, I went to Lowes and saw the Hitachi C10FCH2,their 10" with laser, and I really seem to be in to the build quality with that. So again, any help is greatly appreciated, but the ryobi thing is baffling me, I really would appreciate some info. Thanks, Grandeson





I have the Ryobi saw you are looking at. I bought it two years ago. I thought it was ok when I first got it but now that I know a bit more about miter saws in general, I would never buy the tool again. Matter of fact, I have an official ban on Ryobi tools in general. The problem with my saw is that the left side fence is not 90° to the table. The other problem is that the rotating part of the table is not level with the chassis. The amount of offness for each of these is maybe 3-4 playing cards. When you are trying to cut for crown molding, these little factional changes really affect the tightness of your joints. Another thing about the saw that bothers me is that when you rotate the table to lock into say 45°, when you screw the knob to tighten the lock it into place, there is just a little movement that causes it to be something off from 45°. I also don't like the bevel gauge indicator because it is just some label applied with some rivets. Mine seems like it could just pop off anytime. Not the best build at all. If the saw was square all around, I would be a pretty happy guy.

Overall the saw is not good enough for just once a wknd per year work. If I could have a redo, I would not by this saw.

Provided you have not gone and bought a Ryobi tool, I would suggest the following in place of it. If you only want to spend $200, try the DeWalt DW713 version. I think it is $219 at Lowes. In general though, at $200 the saws are just not great. I think the Dewalt is the best deal but maybe not. There is Ridgid and Sears. You might get lucky and get something that is both squared up and nice to use.

If I could do a redo, I would buy either the Dewalt DW717 or the Makita LS1016 saws. Both are over twice the price but are much better quality. I would suck up the extra 300 hit and just live with it. You can also find reconditioned tools online and save a bit that way.

dennis


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's my take, sounds like you already have a Ryobi, use it, but my thoughts are, buy real, buy good, buy once. 

Since you or I don't have a crystal ball, you never know how many times and for what you will be using the tool for. 

And when you get old and decrepit you can either pass them on to your kids, or donate to a worthy cause or just plain sell it. 

Good tools rarely loose value, if you buy it for $2 bucks today, you will sell it for either more or the same 30 years from today.

That being said, Milwaukee 12" compound slider, very well built and will last forever. Forget about that laser stuff, you can always buy an attachment from Irwin to do the same thing.​


----------



## thehammer01 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello, Grandeson, Ray the Hammer with a few words of wisdom for you. Let me start by saying that I am a Home Depot associate, so in the interest of full disclosure, let me get that out there first.
With the miter saws that I have used/owned over the last 20 years (I'm a blacksmith, also, and need to build jigs), Ive found that the two most important thing are a good quality blade, with the proper tooth count for your project, and the base of the saw itself.
The better the base is, the better the clamping mechanism is, the more stable it is, and therefore, the cuts will be truer i.e. 45 degrees is 45, not 44 plus a little bit.
There are plenty of saws to choose from, and I do agree that a slider is nice to have. Look at the base of the saw, though, you want beefy.
Hope that helps you make up your mind. 
The Hammer


----------



## grandeson (May 3, 2010)

*thanks*

i appreciate everyones comments. I went and have the 1355la and the 2 year exteneded warranty for $17. I figure if its that bad I can always bring ot back for a new one, them to fix, or a credit to something else. If a credit is given then Ill bump it up to a much better unit. I just dont want to overbuy right now, i am a new homeowner who is constantly buying tools. So i have to save when i can. I understand, if i buy "junk" it costs more when I have to rebuy. All fairness though, I used my friends without any problem, and the frequency of me using it for now does not justify spending $300


----------

